# chunei awesomeness



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

So, i have reached babywearing nirvana. Today my 10 week old was fussy, he would cry every time I put him down. I was trying to get my mei tai set up to put him in it, but every time I put him down to tie it on, he was crying like crazy. Normally I would push through the crying and all that, but this time I held him, grabbed my chunei put one arm in, wrapped it around and put the other arm in, he was very firmly in just like that, then I reached around and buckled it...voila! He was cuddled up to me as comfortably as can be and I soothed him to sleep in no time.

I have to say I might like the chunei as much (or more) as my mei tai. The mei tai is adjustable on the fly, but it can be tricky to get it adjusted just right every time. The chunei does not loosen, it is the same every time and very comfy on by back. And I can wear him on my hip or back without taking him out and re-tying the carrier. He seems to like how it cuddles him all over like a hug.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I have been looking at these- wondering--- WHAT THE HECK??? I have heard nothing but wonderful things tho. I wish they had more- ummmm.... american (maybe is the word) print or color fabrics. I heard they are working on this. What color do you have?

I like how even without the hip strap the child is planted and safe. It is honestly inovative- and I am all about inovation!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

well, the bottom is pleated and so makes a pouchy seat-almost like an ergo but less constructed...so once the childs bottom is in they r snug, even without buckling it/..ofcourse u want to buckle it, but it makes adjustments easier...
imho.

Well, on the actual korean site they have some less kitschy ones but she cant get new ones in that frequently as the cost of shipping is so high.
but if you email her, maybe something can be worked out.

I recently aw some plainer ones....u just have to look.

http://www.ihosa.co.kr

They have a khaki colored one thats plain i really like!









p.s. it rocks having another person who loves their chunei on the board...they really DO rock 
Try to do a review on them! the more the merrier!
rock on!
which color do u have? I have denim!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

UmmIbrahim, you really know your Chunei!
The pleats make sense now.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I have he washing black color...it's a dark denim
It looks very hip to me, like a favorite pair of jeans


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool! I have the lighter stone washed denim and people always always always think I have on a denim vest!
Alot of people who have seen it think its just *sooo* hip...like a denim vest w/ a pocket in the back for your child.









Pls post pics when you get a chance!!!


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I saw someone post on the BWer that she is a US rep- and they are working on more US style prints and such. It is nice for them that they are trying to work on having a US base- then they can ship in large quanities and not have to be hit so hard with one-off shipping prices.


----------



## Hobie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, I'd love to try one...


----------



## Subliime (Mar 24, 2007)

I just got mine in the mail today and I can't seem to get the hang of it. It just doesn't feel right. I'm sure I just have some more adjusting to do. Hopefully. At the price I paid for it I really do hope I end up likeing it. I got the washing black and I'm happy with the way it looks, but not the way it feels.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, try to fiddle around w/ the adjustments for a bit. I know it took me a few wears to get it feeling "right" w/ my son.

First off, adjust the shoulder straps, your child needs to be snug against your back w/ their legs straddling your torso, you dont want them to be a high back carry nor a lower carry al'a Patapum/Ergo. They need to be snug against your back. I know for me, at first I assumed id need the straps looser...when I had the straps looser, it was not comfortable and i felt alot of weight on my shoulders and infact he pulled down on my shoulders. So first off, make sure the straps are snug enough...i.e. plastered snugly against ya back









Once you get the straps good-work on the velcro and waist strap...again, dont assume becos of how its constructed you can or should leave the velcro and buckle loose...make sure u velcro snugly but comfortably. The waist strap is less impt than the velcro but is a "backup"...so again, make sure the buckle is snug but not tight

lastly...adjust the top buckle...note that I find if this top buckle is too tight the chunei will ride up al'a...amauti fashion...so for this, you want it not as tight.

Also, make suer thre childs behind is fully and completely in the pouchy area w/ the strap completely under their thighs.

I hope this helps!
Umm Ibi\


----------



## Hobie (Aug 15, 2007)

I just got mine 2 days ago, and I really got it adjusted well today...definantly worth the effort!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Wooohooo Hobie!!!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh guess what ya'll...Im getting one of the iHosa poncho's she sells!
Hmmm, i cant wait, i bettcha they r yummy warm!


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

i just ordered mine yesterday, I can't wait to get it!!! I ordered the washing black BUT I really reaaaaally wanted the velvet one, too expensive though









Oh and I must say, the lady who sells them is SO NICE!


----------



## gingerbane (Jun 10, 2007)

Where are you ordering them from? I went to the one link listed in this topic and it's all in Korean.


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.hosausa.com/index.html

There you go!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I really want to try one of these, but (other than that I'm not actually buying any new carriers at the moment) I'd be worried about the size - I'm definitely plus size, and these look way less forgiving than mei tais or even Ergos. Is it so?


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

The lady who sells them in North America sent me some photo's of a big burly man wearing one. I was concerned about the size too because I wear a 12 - 14 and have big bf'ing boobs and the models on the site look tiny but she said she was in the same boat as me and they fit her fine







I guess I'll have to wait till mine gets here to say for sure though!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Dude, 12-14 is practically emmaciated in these parts.







I'm more 18-24, also with wonderfully large mammaries.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Two things- the Korean site has a English Site button on the top left corner! (I was just as lost also)

The other about the Hosa- they have 2 that are XL in size. There is purple flowers that are on the top of the page on the right of their website and one called Lady, red silky with yellow-gold flowers. Hope that helped.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Most likely the XL sized chunei would fit a size 18 mama...taking boobs into consideration ofcourse.
Im about a 12 and the regular fits me fine...I was concerned originally as well, but if your above a size 16 Id probably aim for the XL becos you want the flabs to overlab when you do the carry so its more comfortable.

imho









p.s. yes i drool over the velvet chunei too! But as of right now..im just excited to be getting the velvet poncho she sells... *drools more*

pls ya'll..post pics and fill out the ihosa chunei review form here in MDC!


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here, but I've been reading UmmIbrahim's blog and this thread because I JUST found out that Chunei existed. Right after I ordered a Beco baby carrier (beautiful sky temple design)!

So, I just spent over $135 on a structured carrier, but now I really want a Chunei. Isn't that just dandy?

Anyways, I've taken a lot of tips from you wonderful baby carrying moms, and I've been emailing back and forth with Jen from THE KOREAN BABY blog. I've also registered on Global Mart (that other Korean site) and looked at those modern podaegi for around $30 USD. Too bad shipping from Korea is so prohibitive.

Some way, some how, I'm getting a chunei. As a jobless homebody, I figured I might try to do some business by buying a few different kinds for moms here in Iowa to try out and purchase.

Does anyone have any more leads on where to get modern podaegi or chunei in the US? There isn't a China Town in Iowa, muchless a Korean mall. If someone could give me the address, phone #, or email to someplace that sells Korean baby carriers in the US, I would be VERY grateful.

Thanks so much!

-Leslie aka HybridVigor









((P.S. Would anyone like to purchase a brand new Beco Baby Carrier? Brand new, haven't even received the package yet. Will take offers < $135.))


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

hey.

Ohhh, Im glad your intrigued! Yes, I know about GMarket and what they charge for shipping is LUDACRIS! I emailed them and the customer service rep said the shipped price is purposely overpriced to cover all items, so like if you buy a very thin, podaegi, shipping probably wont come to like the $35 they tell you it will. in which case the rest of the amount is put back into your GAccount...but still..its very







as there are 2 non-chunei carriers I REALLY would rather buy straight from Korea.







:

The ONLY place ive found here in the states, other than HosaUsa that sells iHosa chunei is the HMarket is a chain of Korean grocery stores nationwide, they have chunei for like $109 and I think also free shipping, do a google search, you can buy online from them as well.

Best of luck n gettin' 1!


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

I found it! Hmart is the Korean chain in the US. Thanks for the tip. I'm going to an Hmart in Illinois in a few days.

I ended up going a little overboard and buying 4 different chunei and 2 different modern podegi from Jen at The Korean Baby. I will post my reviews after I receive them.

In other news, UmmIbraham, I only know about Onbuhimo, Chunei, and other carriers because of your blog. So thank you.

I made a Mei Tai, an Onbuhimo, and I'm working on my version of a modern podegi. I'm going to host an informational on Asian Style Baby Wearing either in Illinois or in Iowa. Maybe I can drum up more interest in carriers that don't hang children by their crotches . . . and perhaps sell some of my chunei . . .

Anyways, thank you for being awesome.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

...as I blush


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

wow! you went all out!
Do you get a discount if you get more than one on shipping from The Korean Baby?

Can't wait to see pics and reviews!


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

The shipping listed on her blog is per separate item. Combined shipping on multiple items is more reasonable. Also, she will answer any questions you have via email promptly and thoroughly. Her email address is on her blog.

I'm going to wait until after I've received my Chunei and Podegi to give my recommendations whether or not to buy from The Korean Baby . . .


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Espoir Chunei and a modern podaegi that is due in the mail sometime this week...im eagerly running back to the apt everyday around noon to check the mail.









LOL


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

I didn't order and Espoir because it looked too bulky . . . but I'd love to hear a review!

Here's what I ordered:
2 Woori Chunei (red stripe, sky blue)
1 regular, 1 XL (red floral, and denim) Baby Comfort
1 modern tie podegi, 1 Espoir Modern podegi

Yay! (Some people shouldn't have credit cards . . . *cough*)


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

wow! you went all out!
can't wait for either of your reviews!


----------

